# First time riding the rails



## Bella_01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Later this month I am travelling from D.C. to Kansas City. I will also have a 'brief' stop in Chicago. So I had some newbie questions about the trip I was hoping you guys can help me out with!

1) What's the security like at train stations? Is the TSA present there with x-rays, metal detectors, and so on? I'll explain this question further. 

2) How does the checked baggage work? Is it like the airport (frequent flyer) where you hand your bags over to the lady at the check-in counter and once you get to your final destination you receive your bags back at the carousel? Also since I have a six hour layover in Chicago will the baggage automatically be transferred over to the next train, or do I get the bags back and have to give them to someone else? 

3) Back to the security question. How bad is security while riding the train? Since I have a six hour layover in Chicago will I be able to leave the station and visit the city? Because in airports once you get through security you aren't allowed to leave the terminal until you are at your final destination, regardless of how long the layover is. 

Thanks!


----------



## JayPea (Jul 2, 2014)

No metal detectors, x ray machines, or the like with Amtrak. You can come and go at Chicago or any other Amtrak station as you please. None of the TSA activity you see at airports. As for baggage, once you hand your bags to the agent, you do not have to handle them until you reach Kansas City. They will be transferred for you.

Have fun!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to the civilized way to travel! There is no TSA "Security Theater" at the station. You are free to leave the station.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 2, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Later this month I am travelling from D.C. to Kansas City. I will also have a 'brief' stop in Chicago. So I had some newbie questions about the trip I was hoping you guys can help me out with!
> 
> ...


1) TSA is reported to sometimes make spot checks at the larger stations, and occasionally Amtrak PD or the local PD will have a dog sniff passengers' luggage, but for the most part there is no security ritual or inspection to worry about. At least, I've never encountered such.

2) Checked baggage works like the airlines; in fact the airlines got the idea from the railroads. If you check your baggage through to Kansas City from D. C. it will (should!) make the connection in Chicago without you having to even think about it. I do advise that you also take a carry-on with enough essentials so that your trip doesn't turn into a disaster in the slight chance that your baggage is delayed or misdirected.

Please note that if you are checking baggage, it needs to be checked in a MINIMUM of 45 minutes before scheduled departure. That doesn't mean being in line 45 minutes before, it means being at the head of the line handing over the bag 45 minutes before. I would plan on an hour, just to be safe. Be advised that you can check your baggage up to 24 hours before your scheduled departure; if you check your bag the night before then you just have to be at the station before your train departs. There is no mandatory check-in at the station (with perhaps a couple of exceptions, I believe L.A. is one), you just get on the train and go. If you are not asked to show your ticket as you board then look for an empty seat, meaning one with no seat check above it, and wait for the train crew to come by and check your ticket after the train departs. When they do they will issue you a seat check, which is a small slip of paper marked with your destination that goes above your seat to mark it as taken. After you have your seat check, you are free to move about the train.

ETA: *Important note* about checked baggage: Be sure that you hang on to your baggage claim checks! Unlike the airlines, where you can grab the first bag that looks like yours off the carousel and nobody ever stops you to check, Amtrak is very strict about matching claim checks before they will release checked baggage. Even at the small stations where you take your luggage right off the cart. So don't lose those claim checks!

3) Security aboard the train is extremely unobtrusive. As mentioned, occasionally Amtrak PD or one of the local police departments will have a dog make spot checks of passengers and their luggage; I have seen this done exactly once but I have heard of it at other times. There is no "secure zone" that you are restricted to in Chicago, so feel free to run across the street to CVS and stock up on snacks and drinks for your trip to Kansas City, or head out farther afield to the Willis (Sears) Tower observation deck or Navy Pier. With a six hour layover I might even be tempted to hop an El or bus to the Museum of Science and Industry, but six hours there is like going to a Vegas all you can eat buffet and only being able to take one plate....


----------



## George Harris (Jul 2, 2014)

One thing to be aware of: When you pick up your checked bag you will be asked to show your stub of the baggage check ticket and the numbers will be compared. This is at least our experiece. This is much unlike the airline grab it and go whether it is yours or not practice. Also, the space for carry on stuff is significantly larger, but part of that space may be a rack at the end of the car, not just the space above your seat.


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info guys!

I'm excited to ride the train and also to stop in Chicago. I am hoping the weather holds up in Chicago so I can visit Millennium Park and the Navy Pier.

But a question about the seat checks. The seats I am not allowed to sit in will have a piece of paper over them? And once I sit in one when the check my ticket they will re-assign me to another seat and give me a seat check?


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 2, 2014)

If you see a piece of paper above the seat (normally in a clip on the overhead luggage rack), it means that seat is taken. If the number 2 is written on it, it means that both of those seats are taken. The conductor also writes the passenger's destination as a reminder to the train crew so that they know to wake you up if you're asleep as the train approaches your stop. When the conductor takes or scans your ticket, he will issue you a seat check to mark your own seat as taken.

Normally if other seats are available it is permissible to move to one of them by taking your seat check to the new seat, but I would advise checking with the car attendant or conductor first, especially if the train is crowded...they may be saving a block of seats for a family of four or six which they can see on the manifest is boarding at a station down the line.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 2, 2014)

ehbowen said:


> The conductor also writes the passenger's destination as a reminder to the train crew so that they know to wake you up if you're asleep as the train approaches your stop. When the conductor takes or scans your ticket, he will issue you a seat check to mark your own seat as taken.


This destination is commonly an abbreviation. For example, on our trips to Fresno, usually all that is written is an "F" and a "2"


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks much guys!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 2, 2014)

ehbowen said:


> ...six hours [in Chicago] is like going to a Vegas all you can eat buffet and only being able to take one plate....


That is the best comparison I've ever read. It's so true!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 2, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> But a question about the seat checks. The seats I am not allowed to sit in will have a piece of paper over them? And once I sit in one when the check my ticket they will re-assign me to another seat and give me a seat check?


Just to clarify: Amtrak does not assign you a seat in advance; your reservation means that there will be an empty seat for you somewhere on that train. How the seats are assigned basically depends upon the train crew. Either they will take a notepad and direct you to a certain seat as you board, or else you scrum for seats as you board and take whatever you can get. In the former case passengers gripe about the crew being on a power trip; in the latter case they gripe about the crew being lackadaisical and worthless  . The assigned seating is more common when the train is or is expected to be crowded. If your train is "scrum for seats" then be advised that most riders find the seats in the center of the car to ride somewhat better than the seats near the end over the wheels, but I've sat in both and can't really tell the difference. On a Superliner (double decker) coach, you will probably want to avoid the seats nearest the steps in the center of the car and also those nearest the end where the doors are.

Nine times out of ten, once you have your seat and your seat check the train crew will leave you be and never ask you to move for the remainder of your trip. However, if you're a solo and the train is crowded, they may very well ask you to move to another empty seat to free up a pair for a group of travelers riding together. Please cooperate if this happens; remember, you have only bought one seat.


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 2, 2014)

A couple of years ago, I was departing on the Silver Meteor from Orlando to New York Penn Station. Entering the parking lot, there were police cars from 4 different agencies. Sheriff, Orlando, Amtrak, and TSA. Before being able to board, there was a line that you needed to have your luggage checked. They took a piece of paper, rubbed it against your luggage, placed it in a electronic device, and if the device beeped wrong, they needed to closer investigate your luggage. I was ok, but another passenger beeped badly.

The date was September 11, 2011. That was the only time there was any type security like that.

At NY Penn, different police agencies routinely roam the station with dogs. They also make sure all luggage, even with people right next to them, are labeled.

Bruce-SSR


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 2, 2014)

Be sure and check out the great old Union Stations in Chicago ( the Great Hall has had many movies and TV shows made there) and Kansas City's beautiful restored station! Worth checking out while waiting for your train!)


----------



## tonys96 (Jul 2, 2014)

ehbowen said:


> Bella_01 said:
> 
> 
> > But a question about the seat checks. The seats I am not allowed to sit in will have a piece of paper over them? And once I sit in one when the check my ticket they will re-assign me to another seat and give me a seat check?
> ...


_*However, if you're a solo and the train is crowded, they may very well ask you to move to another empty seat to free up a pair for a group of travelers riding together. Please cooperate if this happens; remember, you have only bought one seat.*_

I agree with this wholeheartedly! Just put yourself in the couple's shoes for a second.....besides, you will be getting a seatmate anyway, so why not be nice?


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd consider myself a pretty nice person  I'm alright with seatmates as a frequent flyer. I've met some interesting people on a plane! So being even longer on a train (which is something I've been wanting to do) should be alright.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 2, 2014)

You've received some excellent advice. If you leave your seat to wash up or to visit the dining car or lounge, it's not necessary to take your carry-on luggage with you. The diner is essentially a rolling restaurant. Imagine being in a restaurant where space is at a premium in the first place. Then imagine all the customers having luggage with them. It becomes an obstacle course for both passengers and crew.

Instead, I recommend that you keep real valuables with you, but leave the ordinary items (change of clothes, toiletries, etc.) in the luggage rack. Thievery of these items on long distance trains is VERY, VERY, VERY RARE, so you shouldn't feel worried about that type of incident.

About 1/2 hour after leaving Washington, you'll probably want to visit the Sightseer Lounge car. At Point of Rocks, you'll see the Potomac River on your left. Then you'll cross the river at Harpers Ferry and run through Martinsburg, West Virginia. When you rejoin the Potomac, it will be on your right side all the way to Cumberland. Then Wills Creek will be on your left to the summit of the Alleghenies at Sand Patch. Coming back east, you should start seeing daylight shortly after Pittsburgh, and you should pass through all this scenery in daylight.

My most important advice: Have fun!


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 2, 2014)

FormerOBS said:


> You've received some excellent advice. If you leave your seat to wash up or to visit the dining car or lounge, it's not necessary to take your carry-on luggage with you. The diner is essentially a rolling restaurant. Imagine being in a restaurant where space is at a premium in the first place. Then imagine all the customers having luggage with them. It becomes an obstacle course for both passengers and crew.
> 
> Instead, I recommend that you keep real valuables with you, but leave the ordinary items (change of clothes, toiletries, etc.) in the luggage rack. Thievery of these items on long distance trains is VERY, VERY, VERY RARE, so you shouldn't feel worried about that type of incident.
> 
> ...


I have one suitcase I am going to have as checked baggage (just clothes) then my laptop bag that'll have my laptop and other electronic accessories for the laptop and my phone (including a somewhat expensive camera). I guess that's something I want to carry around with me? The other carry-on (backpack) will just be an extra pair of clothes, personal hygiene/makeup, and other boring things.

Also once I get to Chicago is there somewhere I can put my carry-on bags or do I have to tug them around with me?


----------



## Dan O (Jul 2, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> FormerOBS said:
> 
> 
> > You've received some excellent advice. If you leave your seat to wash up or to visit the dining car or lounge, it's not necessary to take your carry-on luggage with you. The diner is essentially a rolling restaurant. Imagine being in a restaurant where space is at a premium in the first place. Then imagine all the customers having luggage with them. It becomes an obstacle course for both passengers and crew.
> ...


There are lockers in the station. If you are on a sleeper, I believe you can store your bags in the Metropolitan lounge.

Dan


----------



## robert smith (Jul 2, 2014)

SWC "the drug train" is patroled by FBI. Almost everytime I travel, offenders and pushers are taken off at ABQ.t


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 3, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> I have one suitcase I am going to have as checked baggage (just clothes) then my laptop bag that'll have my laptop and other electronic accessories for the laptop and my phone (including a somewhat expensive camera). I guess that's something I want to carry around with me? The other carry-on (backpack) will just be an extra pair of clothes, personal hygiene/makeup, and other boring things.
> 
> Also once I get to Chicago is there somewhere I can put my carry-on bags or do I have to tug them around with me?


When I carry and use a laptop in coach, I bring along a Kensington cable lock and loop it around the frame of my tray table. If I leave my seat to go to the diner or the lounge car, I slip the laptop back into its case and leave it at my seat still locked to the tray table frame. I have never yet had a problem with anyone messing with it. My camera and cell phone I take with me to the diner; the camera goes around my neck and I have a holster for the cell phone. Sometimes I do like to take pictures from the diner windows; in fact you'll see a few of them from my April trip up on Facebook.

Take your purse with you at all times but I would recommend that you get a lock or something similar for your laptop, unless the laptop is an iPad or similar device small enough to fit in your purse. The dining car tables are normally cramped for space (you WILL have tablemates; they seat 4 to a table and combine singles and couples all the time) and a laptop is awkward, as well as easily forgotten or stepped on. A camera you can probably manage, especially if it has a carrying case.


----------



## afigg (Jul 3, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> Thanks so much for the info guys!
> 
> I'm excited to ride the train and also to stop in Chicago. I am hoping the weather holds up in Chicago so I can visit Millennium Park and the Navy Pier.
> 
> But a question about the seat checks. The seats I am not allowed to sit in will have a piece of paper over them? And once I sit in one when the check my ticket they will re-assign me to another seat and give me a seat check?


You can also take food, soda drinks, etc with you onto the train. It is not like modern airport security where you can't take any bottles over 4 liquid ounces through the security checkpoint. So you can bring a supply of snacks, something to drink so you are not entirely dependent on the cafe service or the diner.
I also recommend you keep your eticket copy or ticket with you on the train even after you are scanned in case they want to check it again later.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to carry around a cell phone, a laptop, and a Leica M3 with half a dozen lenses a photo sniper and a tripod. It was heavy, a pain in the ass, and a lot of money to lose if it broke or got stolen.

Now I carry an iPhone 5 and a roll up keyboard, which does 99% of what the whole ensemble used to do, and costs a lot less. And I keep it in my pocket.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 3, 2014)

Regarding the snacks & beverages that you may bring along with you, remember that personal alcohol may not be consumed in any public area on the train. That means a room in a sleeping car is the only place you are permitted to have or consume your personal alcohol. You may consume alcoholic beverages that you have purchased on the train.

You mentioned some concern about sitting in your assigned seat (seat checks, etc.). The seats in the lounge car are, of course, open and available to all on a first-come, first served basis, no matter where your assigned seat may be.

As far as the arrangements for storing items in Chicago are concerned, it's been a long time since I've been up that way, so I'd rather let others comment on that.


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 3, 2014)

ehbowen said:


> Bella_01 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one suitcase I am going to have as checked baggage (just clothes) then my laptop bag that'll have my laptop and other electronic accessories for the laptop and my phone (including a somewhat expensive camera). I guess that's something I want to carry around with me? The other carry-on (backpack) will just be an extra pair of clothes, personal hygiene/makeup, and other boring things.
> ...


What's it like taking pictures from a train? I'm alright with moving objects but would the observation car be the best area?


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 3, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I used to carry around a cell phone, a laptop, and a Leica M3 with half a dozen lenses a photo sniper and a tripod. It was heavy, a pain in the ass, and a lot of money to lose if it broke or got stolen.
> 
> Now I carry an iPhone 5 and a roll up keyboard, which does 99% of what the whole ensemble used to do, and costs a lot less. And I keep it in my pocket.


I have a D3200 and a couple lenses and lens filters. I do have a carrying bag for it but just for walking around Chicago and on the train I am just going to carry the camera alone.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2014)

Please read the Train Photography Section of this Forum, lots of info and tips there! Some of our members take pro level pics and videos and really are knowledgeable and helpful about photography!


----------



## Silver Star rider (Jul 3, 2014)

I do a solo in a roomette. I have two pieces of luggage with me, a standard 4 wheel rolling piece and a backpack full of my electronics, laptop, multiple cameras, their accessories, and important papers for trip. I take my backpack with me to the dining car. If I cant stick the backpack on the floor by my legs, they can place it on one of the unused dining tables while I eat. I don't think they like the idea, but don't object either. Sometimes I can place it on the seat next to me, but that depends if they need to sit anyone next to me.

The rolling piece of luggage goes with me in the sleeper. At Penn, the station is the same height as the car, no steps. But when I disembark at Orlando, they help lower my luggage to the ground. They warn.. its not light 

Bruce-SSR


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Please read the Train Photography Section of this Forum, lots of info and tips there! Some of our members take pro level pics and videos and really are knowledgeable and helpful about photography!


I have been checking out the section quite a bit. It is helpful and a lot of good tips and pics.



Silver Star rider said:


> I do a solo in a roomette. I have two pieces of luggage with me, a standard 4 wheel rolling piece and a backpack full of my electronics, laptop, multiple cameras, their accessories, and important papers for trip. I take my backpack with me to the dining car. If I cant stick the backpack on the floor by my legs, they can place it on one of the unused dining tables while I eat. I don't think they like the idea, but don't object either. Sometimes I can place it on the seat next to me, but that depends if they need to sit anyone next to me.
> 
> The rolling piece of luggage goes with me in the sleeper. At Penn, the station is the same height as the car, no steps. But when I disembark at Orlando, they help lower my luggage to the ground. They warn.. its not light
> 
> Bruce-SSR


I like the backpack ideal. Instead of a regular backpack with boring things in it I will just stick my computer in it, camera, hand purse, and electronic accessories instead of the computer bag. I won't mind backpacking around Chicago. Then I don't have to worry about leaving anything valuable behind! 

--

What are the costs like on a dining car versus where snacks are sold?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> What are the costs like on a dining car versus where snacks are sold?


Here is the Dining Car menu for the Southwest Chief:

http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/230/404/Southwest-Chief-Dining-Car-Menu-0514.pdf

Here is a Lounge Car menu from 2012:


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2014)

FormerOBS said:


> As far as the arrangements for storing items in Chicago are concerned, it's been a long time since I've been up that way, so I'd rather let others comment on that.


For Coach passengers, there are lockers along a wall in the waiting room. They take cash and credit cards.

http://www.chicagounionstation.com/lockers.html


----------



## CaliforniaMom (Jul 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Bella_01 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the costs like on a dining car versus where snacks are sold?
> ...


I didn't know you can buy souvenir items from the cafe car. Will they have souvenir items for sale on the Zephyr?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2014)

CaliforniaMom said:


> I didn't know you can buy souvenir items from the cafe car. Will they have souvenir items for sale on the Zephyr?


That photo is from the Crescent, but I've seen the same menu on other trains.

Souvenir items are hit or miss, and if they do have stock, it can run out quickly. If you're hoping to get something, head down as soon as the cafe opens for business at the beginning of the run.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 3, 2014)

CaliforniaMom said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Bella_01 said:
> ...


Depends. I tried to get a lapel pin on the Cardinal and they did not have them. I ended up getting it from the online Amtrak store when I had other things to order (S&H is high for such a small item).

Here is the "current" Cafe Car menu: http://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/829/273/National-Cafe-Menu-2013.pdf


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 3, 2014)

Sarah, the Cafe Menu is the same on the trains - it's the National Cafe Menu


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 3, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Sarah, the Cafe Menu is the same on the trains - it's the National Cafe Menu


Thanks! I tried to find it on Amtrak's site and failed, obviously.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah, the Cafe Menu is the same on the trains - it's the National Cafe Menu
> ...


It's on the page for each train, along with the diner menu & the timetable.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 3, 2014)

I would take valuables (like your purse, wallet and cell phone) with you to the other car or location. Myself, if my computer or camera is not taken out and it does not look like that in the bag (an example is the bag is the mentioned backpack), I may not carry it with me. If you did, you can generally tell if the others around you are "trustworthy". (Most are.) You might even ask your seatmate if s/he will watch your computer while you use the restroom. I have done so with no problems.

Even if someone does take something, most likely they're still on the train. Very few people get off while the train is moving at 79 mph! If something is wrong, alert an attendant, staff or the conductor ASAP.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 3, 2014)

Getting back to an early question about checked back, you'll understand the HUGE difference between airlines and trains with this story.

I checked my bag in Atlanta to final destination for trip to El Paso. We overnighted in a hotel on our own dime in New Orleans. When we got to NOL that evening, I realized there was an item in the checked bag I needed so I stopped the guy with the baggage cart taking it to our other train and told him the situation and showed him my claim check. He patiently waited while I took the bag off the cart to the floor, opened it, removed what I needed, closed it up and put it back on the cart. Then he drove it to the other train which was leaving in the AM.

Try doing THAT on a plane!


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks everybody!

I came out with a lot more helpful information than I came looking for which is great. I'm pretty excited to take a train for a first time rather than flying! 

Maybe I can pull this off without it looking like it's my first time... ^_^


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 4, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> What's it like taking pictures from a train? I'm alright with moving objects but would the observation car be the best area?


Here are some snapshots from my April trip on the _Coast Starlight_ from L. A. to Seattle. They were all taken with my cell phone, a BlackBerry Z10, with no special equipment or techniques. Just point and shoot. Most were taken from the Parlour Car, which has windows similar to what you will have in the Sightseer Lounge aboard your trains, but some were taken from the dining car which has about the same windows and view that you will have from Coach.






The California coast near Ventura.






California coast near Santa Barbara.






California coast near Vandenberg AFB, as taken from the dining car.






Central Valley agriculture. Reflections in the glass are something you need to watch out for.






Steak dinner in the dining car. Try getting that on an airline!


----------



## chakk (Jul 4, 2014)

The CZ lounge car attendant used to sell souvenir coffee mugs that were "bottomless". Used mine for many ywars on that train before I went off coffee cold turkey. Most attendants no longer honor these bottomless mugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## lstone19 (Jul 4, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> 3) ... Because in airports once you get through security you aren't allowed to leave the terminal until you are at your final destination, regardless of how long the layover is.


Where did you ever get that idea from? Except for international arrivals where you need to clear Immigration and Customs, there is nobody who is going to stop you from leaving an airport while making a connection. And to get back through security, all you need is a boarding pass for the flight from there. TSA will not know or care that you are making a connection rather than originating there.

In fact at some airports, if you're changing airlines, you will need to exit the secure side and re-enter at another terminal (there are even some places where an airline's operation is split between terminals and you need to do so for online connections although are pretty rare these days.

The only situation I know of where you can't leave the airport is if making a "Transit without Visa" (connecting in a country where a visa is required to enter but not for connecting). And some places, even that does not stop you from exiting if desired. Ironically, while transit without visa is no longer permitted in the U.S., a transit without visa in China allows a stop of up to 72 hours (and you can leave, go into the city, stay in a hotel for three nights, and do some sightseeing).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 4, 2014)

I think what Bełla meant was exiting and then not have to stand in line for an hour to go thru "Security" again just to get back to the same gate.


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 12, 2014)

lstone19 said:


> Bella_01 said:
> 
> 
> > 3) ... Because in airports once you get through security you aren't allowed to leave the terminal until you are at your final destination, regardless of how long the layover is.
> ...


The only way you can get out of the terminals is walking out to the baggage claim, then you have to re-do security all over again. I'm not personally a fan of being felt up just to go sight seeing for a few hours. So I was always taught to stay in the terminal. Saying it's impossible to leave the airport may have been the wrong words to say.


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 12, 2014)

I had another question about the train ride. I am a few days away from riding the rails and someone in my ambulance corps said when he rode Amtrak awhile back that you are supposed to tip the luggage cart guy takimg your luggage. Does this have to be done? Im slightly curious cause he had a grin on his face.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2014)

I think most people tip $1 or $2 per bag. It's totally up to you.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jul 12, 2014)

Passengers would ask me "am I supposed to tip?" regarding various services.

My stock response was always "Tipping is at your discretion. There's no rule saying you must, and there's no rule saying you can't."

In actual fact, it is traditional to tip for these services; but as an employee I couldn't say that because it could be construed as soliciting tips, which is a violation of the rules.


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 12, 2014)

My quick personal guide to tipping:

Red Caps (baggage handlers in the station): $2 a bag.

Sleeping car attendants: $10 per night for good service (beds made up and taken down when requested; coffee/juice/water and ice available during all normal hours; help with luggage in and out of the car. ETA: Keeping the restrooms clean!). If they serve meals in your room, tip them for that service as well.

Dining Car waiters: tip as you would for the same meal in a restaurant.

Cafe/Lounge attendants: I normally don't tip for a simple, routine purchase, but if they heat up a snack or prepare a mixed drink I recommend tipping as you would a bartender.

Coach attendants: I normally don't tip unless they help out with some personal service such as serving meals at my seat or assisting me with luggage.

The train's operating crew (Conductors, Assistant Conductors, Engineers) is never tipped.


----------



## Bella_01 (Jul 12, 2014)

ehbowen said:


> My quick personal guide to tipping:
> 
> Red Caps (baggage handlers in the station): $2 a bag.
> 
> ...


Sounds fair enough to me, thanks!


----------



## ehbowen (Jul 13, 2014)

Bella_01 said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > Red Caps (baggage handlers in the station): $2 a bag.
> ...


Just to make clear: The "Red Cap" is an employee who meets you (ideally) at curbside and helps you with your luggage to the trainside (and/or the checked baggage counter), or vice versa. I always tip them for this service. In addition, at some major stations such as Chicago they staff baggage storage rooms associated with the Metropolitan Lounges or Club Acelas where first class passengers can leave their carry-on luggage for a few hours; I normally tip $1 a bag or so for this service as well. (In many cases Amtrak will also store luggage for Coach passengers at stations which handle checked baggage, but there is a set fee for this service...something like $4 a bag.)

The gentleman (or lady) who checks in your luggage at the ticket counter to place it on the train as checked baggage, and the corresponding employee who releases your checked luggage back to you at the other end of your trip (whether at a carousel in a baggage room or more informally directly off a cart at trainside at the smaller stations) is not a Red Cap, and does not expect a tip. (Special services, such as helping you with your bags out to your car, excepted, of course.)


----------

